# Speedlite resource



## Efka76 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am wondering what is speedlight (especially Canon 580 EXII) resource and whether it is possible to see how many shots were already made.


----------



## Snapper02 (Feb 23, 2013)

Look for bubbling on the defuser, that may give you a clue that it has had pro use.


----------

